# 06 Altima basic radio setup Sirius hookup



## CPaul (Jan 7, 2006)

I just purchased this car 2 weeks ago...and over the holiday I received Sirius radio. How hard would it be to remove the radio to get to the wires to bypass the car antenna for a FM Module Relay?

Thanks


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not to up my my sirius info but our xm has a built in FM transmitter that transmits on one of 10 freqs that you select. We plugged in the power cord, attached the docking station to the right of the center stack just above the glove box and I ran the antenna wire beteen the pass seat and the console, under the rear floor mat and tucked it under the back seat bottom toward the pass rear door and behind the upper back seat along the door up to the rear deck and velcroed it to the top of the third break light. It works great and looks very clean with the wires pretty well hidden. The xm antenna is small and I am not sure how big the sirius one is and if it would look weird on the rear deck.


----------

